# Airline Misery



## DGS49

The question is this:  Do domestic American airlines hate their customers, or are they just so incredibly stupid that they antagonize them (us) inadvertently?  It is a puzzlement.

Where do they get the balls to ask you to pay extra just to avoid the possibility of being squeezed between two obese travelers?  Isn't the $500 for a one-hour trip enough to warrant a habitable seat?

Has it not occurred to them that it is antagonistic to charge $18 for Wi-Fi service that costs them almost nothing (per passenger), and that you can get in a Starbuck's for free?  Couldn't they just add a couple bucks to the already-exorbitant ticket price?

Are they too stupid to realize that airplanes that have doors in the front should be boarded from the BACK-FIRST?  [This is a bit of intelligence that was universal 30 years ago, but the airlines seem to have forgotten it].  That nobody needs to be standing in line for half an hour while people IN THE FRONT OF THE PLANE are loading their crap into the overhead storage areas?

Why are they so fucking clueless about the dehumanization of having their passengers standing around like cattle while we wait for fifteen different categories of "privileged" people to board the plane?  That it is INSANE to include 90% of the passengers in one "Zone"?

Southwest has a boarding system that at least avoids the "cattle call" system, although it would work better if the seats were assigned and boarding was logically planned.

And why can't they train their agents in the airports to USE A MICROPHONE PROPERLY?  And to remind them that, even if they have said these words a million times, the passengers may actually need to hear and understand those words at some point, so they have to be spoken clearly and precisely?

I am going on a business trip tomorrow that will involve 8 hours of driving, each way.  If I were going by plane, it would be about 6 hours - ASSUMING NO DELAYS - so logically it makes no sense to drive. But having to deal with sketchy connecting flights, airport security, and the airlines' bullshit - I'd just rather drive.

I just don't understand why the airlines are so clueless about the little things that could make airline travel less painful.  Most of them have gone bankrupt at least once, but they still don't get it.


----------



## Sonny Clark

DGS49 said:


> The question is this:  Do domestic American airlines hate their customers, or are they just so incredibly stupid that they antagonize them (us) inadvertently?  It is a puzzlement.
> 
> Where do they get the balls to ask you to pay extra just to avoid the possibility of being squeezed between two obese travelers?  Isn't the $500 for a one-hour trip enough to warrant a habitable seat?
> 
> Has it not occurred to them that it is antagonistic to charge $18 for Wi-Fi service that costs them almost nothing (per passenger), and that you can get in a Starbuck's for free?  Couldn't they just add a couple bucks to the already-exorbitant ticket price?
> 
> Are they too stupid to realize that airplanes that have doors in the front should be boarded from the BACK-FIRST?  [This is a bit of intelligence that was universal 30 years ago, but the airlines seem to have forgotten it].  That nobody needs to be standing in line for half an hour while people IN THE FRONT OF THE PLANE are loading their crap into the overhead storage areas?
> 
> Why are they so fucking clueless about the dehumanization of having their passengers standing around like cattle while we wait for fifteen different categories of "privileged" people to board the plane?  That it is INSANE to include 90% of the passengers in one "Zone"?
> 
> Southwest has a boarding system that at least avoids the "cattle call" system, although it would work better if the seats were assigned and boarding was logically planned.
> 
> And why can't they train their agents in the airports to USE A MICROPHONE PROPERLY?  And to remind them that, even if they have said these words a million times, the passengers may actually need to hear and understand those words at some point, so they have to be spoken clearly and precisely?
> 
> I am going on a business trip tomorrow that will involve 8 hours of driving, each way.  If I were going by plane, it would be about 6 hours - ASSUMING NO DELAYS - so logically it makes no sense to drive. But having to deal with sketchy connecting flights, airport security, and the airlines' bullshit - I'd just rather drive.
> 
> I just don't understand why the airlines are so clueless about the little things that could make airline travel less painful.  Most of them have gone bankrupt at least once, but they still don't get it.


Shouldn't we first blame the stupid people that fly and subject themselves to the treatment? Correct me if I'm wrong here, but no one holds a gun to anyone's head and forces them to fly on planes. People fly because they want to, plain and simple. They pay for the abuse, which is stupid on their part. I don't feel sorry for them in the least. They get what they ask for.


----------



## DGS49

"...no one holds a gun to anyone's head..."

Are you a dumbshit or what?  Most of the traveling public has no choice.  You are traveling on business.  You are in Pittsburgh today and have to be in Seattle tomorrow for a meeting.

I suppose I could DRIVE!  Take AMTRAK!  BIKE!

What a maroon.  If you read my post you would see that if I have a choice I take alternate means.


----------



## Sonny Clark

DGS49 said:


> "...no one holds a gun to anyone's head..."
> 
> Are you a dumbshit or what?  Most of the traveling public has no choice.  You are traveling on business.  You are in Pittsburgh today and have to be in Seattle tomorrow for a meeting.
> 
> I suppose I could DRIVE!  Take AMTRAK!  BIKE!
> 
> What a maroon.  If you read my post you would see that if I have a choice I take alternate means.


FYI - most passengers are joy riding, and not on business. Most passengers are visiting relatives, going on vacation, or for other reasons. I could understand it if they were going to a funeral far away, or had a very sick child or relative in some ICU. But, a lot of business trips could be handled just as easily over a video conference call. And, NO, I'm NOT a dumbshit. Your name calling is childish and totally uncalled for. Please try to be adult and civil in these conversations, if you know how. Thanks.


----------



## Politico

DGS49 said:


> "...no one holds a gun to anyone's head..."
> 
> Are you a dumbshit or what?  *Most of the traveling public has no choice.*  You are traveling on business.  You are in Pittsburgh today and have to be in Seattle tomorrow for a meeting.
> 
> I suppose I could DRIVE!  Take AMTRAK!  BIKE!
> 
> What a maroon.  If you read my post you would see that if I have a choice I take alternate means.


Yes they do lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior

DGS49 said:


> The question is this:  Do domestic American airlines hate their customers, or are they just so incredibly stupid that they antagonize them (us) inadvertently?  It is a puzzlement.
> 
> Where do they get the balls to ask you to pay extra just to avoid the possibility of being squeezed between two obese travelers?  Isn't the $500 for a one-hour trip enough to warrant a habitable seat?
> 
> Has it not occurred to them that it is antagonistic to charge $18 for Wi-Fi service that costs them almost nothing (per passenger), and that you can get in a Starbuck's for free?  Couldn't they just add a couple bucks to the already-exorbitant ticket price?
> 
> Are they too stupid to realize that airplanes that have doors in the front should be boarded from the BACK-FIRST?  [This is a bit of intelligence that was universal 30 years ago, but the airlines seem to have forgotten it].  That nobody needs to be standing in line for half an hour while people IN THE FRONT OF THE PLANE are loading their crap into the overhead storage areas?
> 
> Why are they so fucking clueless about the dehumanization of having their passengers standing around like cattle while we wait for fifteen different categories of "privileged" people to board the plane?  That it is INSANE to include 90% of the passengers in one "Zone"?
> 
> Southwest has a boarding system that at least avoids the "cattle call" system, although it would work better if the seats were assigned and boarding was logically planned.
> 
> And why can't they train their agents in the airports to USE A MICROPHONE PROPERLY?  And to remind them that, even if they have said these words a million times, the passengers may actually need to hear and understand those words at some point, so they have to be spoken clearly and precisely?
> 
> I am going on a business trip tomorrow that will involve 8 hours of driving, each way.  If I were going by plane, it would be about 6 hours - ASSUMING NO DELAYS - so logically it makes no sense to drive. But having to deal with sketchy connecting flights, airport security, and the airlines' bullshit - I'd just rather drive.
> 
> I just don't understand why the airlines are so clueless about the little things that could make airline travel less painful.  Most of them have gone bankrupt at least once, but they still don't get it.


The airlines have learned to tap into new, lucrative sources of income.  They charge for everything and anything.  Sadly, many travelers have no choice or choose to subject themselves to this abuse.  Until travelers learn to make other arrangements, bypassing airline travel (market correction), the airlines will continue to punish their customers.


----------



## DGS49

Sorry, I was rude.

I have not taken a poll of all airline passengers, but 90% of my long distance travel is by plane, of necessity.

The trip from which I just returned is a good illustration.  I live north of Pittsburgh, and had to be in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario for a meeting on Wednesday.  Since I have relatives in Michigan who live more or less on the way, I decided to drive, which takes about 9 hours.  So I left the office on Tuesday a little after noon and got to my motel at around 11pm.  The meeting was at 9-1:30 Wednesday.  I left the meeting and drove straight home, arriving at about 11pm.

My co-workers flew, changing planes in Detroit.  The timing of the meeting precluded them from coming back on Wednesday, so they killed the better part of three days for this (apparently unsuccessful) meeting.

Without the presence of family on the way, this is just too far to drive.  Next time I will put up with the delays and bullshit, and fly.

But as I said above, the airlines could make flying a lot more hospitable with a little more thought.


----------



## martybegan

DGS49 said:


> The question is this:  Do domestic American airlines hate their customers, or are they just so incredibly stupid that they antagonize them (us) inadvertently?  It is a puzzlement.
> 
> Where do they get the balls to ask you to pay extra just to avoid the possibility of being squeezed between two obese travelers?  Isn't the $500 for a one-hour trip enough to warrant a habitable seat?
> 
> Has it not occurred to them that it is antagonistic to charge $18 for Wi-Fi service that costs them almost nothing (per passenger), and that you can get in a Starbuck's for free?  Couldn't they just add a couple bucks to the already-exorbitant ticket price?
> 
> Are they too stupid to realize that airplanes that have doors in the front should be boarded from the BACK-FIRST?  [This is a bit of intelligence that was universal 30 years ago, but the airlines seem to have forgotten it].  That nobody needs to be standing in line for half an hour while people IN THE FRONT OF THE PLANE are loading their crap into the overhead storage areas?
> 
> Why are they so fucking clueless about the dehumanization of having their passengers standing around like cattle while we wait for fifteen different categories of "privileged" people to board the plane?  That it is INSANE to include 90% of the passengers in one "Zone"?
> 
> Southwest has a boarding system that at least avoids the "cattle call" system, although it would work better if the seats were assigned and boarding was logically planned.
> 
> And why can't they train their agents in the airports to USE A MICROPHONE PROPERLY?  And to remind them that, even if they have said these words a million times, the passengers may actually need to hear and understand those words at some point, so they have to be spoken clearly and precisely?
> 
> I am going on a business trip tomorrow that will involve 8 hours of driving, each way.  If I were going by plane, it would be about 6 hours - ASSUMING NO DELAYS - so logically it makes no sense to drive. But having to deal with sketchy connecting flights, airport security, and the airlines' bullshit - I'd just rather drive.
> 
> I just don't understand why the airlines are so clueless about the little things that could make airline travel less painful.  Most of them have gone bankrupt at least once, but they still don't get it.



They flying public has to look in the mirror to see what is the cause of this. 1st for accepting it, and 2nd for demanding it. We demand lower prices, we shop for airfares based on price (except the business class type travelers). When your primary concern is the cost of the airfare, airlines compete to have the lowest base price to get butts in the seats, and hope to make the $$ back with the smaller percentages who want/need extra services. They also have to bare-bones the services they do provide with the cost of a ticket to maximize the return. That means more butts in tighter seats, more costs for extras (and even basic services like a checked bag, which results in the overhead bins being bursting) and less complimentary services (often of lower quality). 

So like a Fast food chain that sells their biggest burger at a slight loss, airlines try to barely break even on the ticket price, and make up on the other items like your wifi (which is the equivalent of a fast food fountain soda) that have a higher markup (exponentially). 

If more people wanted quality over cost, you would have a better experience, but cost is the main driver, and the product shows it.


----------



## jan

I detest the airlines anymore!  There is no pleasure in flying, it's an endurance test...at best.  No leg room, waiting in line, being wanded and having the luggage searched...it's a drag all the way around!  I'd rather travel in my vehicle.

At least in my vehicle I don't feel like a sardine in a tin can.  Seriously, they are truly trying to fit too many bodies on board at this point, it's become incredibly uncomfortable.  There have been rages about people reclining their seats for that extra 2" of room!  That's crazy...count me out at this point.  I'd rather drive.


----------



## Abishai100

*Lufthansa (Germany): People's Powder*


Air India is the national carrier for India, and for a while, Indian Airlines was the domestic carrier for India until they were absorbed by Air India.  Indian Airlines was far superior in service and amenities, paradoxically, when compared to Air India (many would agree).

Tourism/Travel is a huge boon for developing countries and people traveling within the same country (tourists, businessmen, etc.) take the domestic carriers and these airlines get great exposure.

After the disasters of WWII (1939-1945), Germany was divided (into East and West Germany) and did not reunify until years later, but in the meantime, Lufthansa (Germany's prominent airline company) grew in profits and popularity.  I took a Lufthansa flight with my grandmom in the 1990s from India to America, and I was impressed by Lufthansa's amenities, and it made me think of the bad reputation Germany has been living with since WWII (1939-1945).

It really is a double-edged sword.  I mean, if you saw a TV ad or a market-savvy cartoon about a Lufthansa stewardess carrying a water-gun and claiming that Lufthansa's in-flight services are conducive to the flight experience of children, you might think that Germany was desperate to reach out to the people --- or, ironically, you might be intrigued by Lufthansa's investments in people-based marketing.


----------



## Mr. H.

Family forced to sit in vomit on United flight Fox News


----------



## williepete

I flew bizjets 15 years out of my 32 year aviation career. The airlines were the best salesmen we had. As soon as someone became wealthy enough to fly with us they called. The airlines were the first thing they wanted out of their lives. 

Whenever I hear anyone complain bitterly about the airlines, I think of all the fine people in corporate aviation who have great paying jobs--pilots, mechanics, dispatchers, flight attendants, limo drivers, caterers, etc... 

As much as I hated taking an airline to and from work, I always smiled when I heard the irate passengers going off. For us, it was job security.

And I got to semi-retire early because of that great job and a sane wife. I still have gobs of frequent flyer miles but do I take the airlines when I travel?

*HELL NO!*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I pony up for a first class seat.  It's worth it.


----------



## Abishai100

*Wrestling with Weirdos*



Airline travel today is at least (now more than ever) 'colorful.'

"A Japanese sumo wrestler named Ichiro gets on board a Lufthansa flight from Frankfurt, Germany to New York, USA.  He is given a special first-class seat to accommodate his space/weight needs and dietary regimen.  What Ichiro does not know is that one of the Lufthansa stewardesses on board is a woman named Elsa who is involved in an intricate international opium-smuggling operation.  When she is arrested when the flight lands in New York, Ichiro hurries of the plane, worried that the bad press could negatively affect his American diplomatic meeting regarding a USA-Japan sumo-wrestling training program."

There has to be a way to coordinate traffic-intrigue with muscular amenities.





INCB


----------



## Aktas

flying with American Airlines ?


----------



## Abishai100

*The Un-Sewn Stewardess*

The sister of a famous American actress writes in her diary, "I think of my big-time Hollywood sister driving her cool Mercedes and traveling around the world to 'work' for movie-making, and I think for myself that my 'boxy but safe' Volvo is boring me to death and leading me to consider a career as a stewardess for British Airways."


By the time you're on a British Airways flight, this 'secret celebrity sister/cousin' stewardess is by now well-seasoned in the routines of airline travel hospitality bureaucracy, and if you can't curry her favors somehow, she'll 'help' you see that perhaps even ordering a small Vodka on a first-class flight can be demanding on the patience.



Stewardess School


----------



## Abishai100

*Traffic Tilapia*

Imagine that a KLM Stewardess named Elsa and a Qantas stewardess named Shelbye are friends and unknowingly share the same boyfriend, a British Airways airline pilot named Stuart who's involved in an international opium-smuggling operation.  As the personal lives of Elsa, Shelbye, and Stuart inter-connect in the pedestrian world and the underworld, we unwitting tourists and passengers are left to the whims of tips.






Airport 1975 (Film)


----------



## Jarlaxle

I will hitch-hike before subjecting myself to a flying cattlecar.


----------



## 2lit2politic

Not tryna hate on U.S. airlines but they seriously need to step their game up. I mean, just look at Emirates, Qantas, Cathay Pacific and Qatar Airways just to name a few. They know how to treat their economy class passengers with dignity.


----------

